# Fence Post Flower



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## wvdawg (Mar 7, 2017)

That is pretty neat!  Nice shot!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice shot,,,, like the contrast,,,, pretty much monochromatic up here now,,,, white, gray,,,,


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 7, 2017)

Briar,that is beautiful.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks....

I assume it is some kind of fungus plant ... Whole thing is about 1" long . ..1/2" wide . ... Cell phone photo ....


----------



## rip18 (Mar 7, 2017)

Nicely done!

British soldier lichen (a combination of a fungus and an algae).  More info here:  http://www.mudpuddlestometeors.com/whats-that-wednesday-british-soldier-lichen-cladonia-cristatella/


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks Rip.... This plant has been on this post for years ... It is the post that holds my well controls ... I was replacing the pressure switch and noticed how pretty it was ...took out the cell phone and took a couple ...didn't really expect the beauty until I down loaded to my desktop... amazing at the tiny & pretty stuff around us...


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 9, 2017)

Interesting ! Kool shot Bp !


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks Kadiddlehopper!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice shot! I am a long-time admirer of those lichens.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks NCHillbilly ....


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice one!
With a cell phone?
Who needs a DSLR and expensive macro lens if you can do this good with a cell phone?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks Joe! 

Yes a Droid Turbo ... A fellow can get lucky once in awhile !!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 10, 2017)

Beautiful pic. Old story I heard was they thrive off others before us. The red is to remember those who shed their blood and the earth is giving a kind reminder. Facinating plants.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks Lukikus2!!

I had seen these before ... just never knew what they were ...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 11, 2017)

Lichens. Old homesteads and and civil war zone areas where a lot of blood was shed puts off a vibrant red. So I've heard.


----------

